# Avenger



## stargazer (30 October 2008)

Hi all

Anyone else been bombarded emails in regards to the newest Forex trading system 82% strike rate call the Forex Avenger.

Cheers
SG


----------



## arco (30 October 2008)

.
No ................................ now I feel left out


----------



## bellamy (30 October 2008)

$97

82% accuracy

I smell another way to relieve us of our money.

Surely this is too good to be true?


----------



## arco (30 October 2008)

Absolutely................


----------



## stargazer (31 October 2008)

Hi all

This product is endorsed and recommended by many of the reputable eg Mark McRae, Scientific trader  and others.

Are these people tarnished with the same brush.

Cheers
SG


----------



## robmar17 (13 November 2008)

This is a mechanical trading system and I have tried it on Mets 4 demo account and now on my live account and I can honestly say, all Mark McRae says about the system and his prodigy David Cullan is true. The system works and my profitable trades over the past two weeks have definitely exceeded 80%. I am very impressed with it. All those auto robots like forex funnel and others are a complete waste of money and expect drawdowns to separate you from your trading capital sooner or later. I have tried every one of them. I am not an affiliate of avenger or any other but this system is the best I've used so far. I have traded forex for 6 years.


----------



## skyQuake (13 November 2008)

oh wow its so easy to make money i guess ill fork over some hard earned cash to buy this hand of midas which will recover my initial outlay in a heartbeat and make me squillions of dollars oh thank you generous clever trader with programming skills for sharing your secret money making techniques with the general public only for a few hundred dollars instead of raking in the dough yourself!


----------



## BentRod (13 November 2008)

Sky,
      I wonder if it is as good as Forex Killer that was posted here a couple weeks ago:


----------



## macca (13 November 2008)

Well I think it is very nice of Robmar17 to go to all the trouble of registering just so their first post can support a bit of spam


----------

